# Vinoy's 20G Long Nano



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

This thread is in Marine Discussion but I've abandoned that, so I'll have my official thread here. I copied and pasted a lot.

*Beginning December 28th, 2014*

Got this tank few weeks ago from Miracles, but haven't got around to it since.

Here are a few pics of what I have for this set up.



















*January 20th, 2015*

Update.

Drilled the holes, all the rest of the plumbing is coming tomorrow.

I still need to finish the sump though.



















Got all the plumbing today.

*January 22nd, 2015
*



















Alright, filled it up, no leaks (as of yet) looking good.



















*March 20th, 2015*

Right now I got a crazy diatom/algae bloom I really don't know but its covered nearly everything.

Pics:



















*Present April 1st, 2016*

Here is the tank as it is today. Pretty satisfied with it atm. Just waiting for my lettuce nudibranch to eat all the byropsis.

















Thanks to everyone on this forum for making this happen,
Vinoy


----------

